# Roper ID



## Sturmisch (Apr 13, 2014)

Have Roper 16hp on fender but has 19 hp Briggs ID tag is thrashed trying to get info on what it could be and belt and drive routing.Also with this motor not having external OHV cover only way to start is pull a plug start then reinstall to fire other bank up.Any help would be appreciated.


----------

